# Very mellow new puppy- normal or not?



## OtterKin (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I just adopted an approximately 4 month old Boston Terrier/Boxer mix from the local shelter 4 days ago. She is up to date on shots, wormed, negative fecal, and had an approving wellness check yesterday. She is also extremely mellow, more then I think a normal puppy should be. She can spend 7 hours in a crate (with a lunch break), and when I get home is content to lie on the sofa and chew her toys. Doesn't seem quite normal to me, though I'm enjoying it. She does have energy when we want her too, and trots along quite nicely on a 1/2 mile walk every day. She shows interest in her toys as well, and in people. Not much interest in other non-dog animals, doesn't seem to have any prey drive. She is curious about other dogs, but not jumping up and down to meet them (I am in the process of socializing her with mellow older dogs to build her confidence). When she came out of the shelter, she was very submissive and anxious, and is has made improvement in that area. She still occasionally whines for reasons I can't determine (at home, doing normal things). She's not particularly a scared dog that I can determine, just anxious sometimes. 
I am having trouble getting her to eat a proper amount. She weighs a solid 20 lbs, with a nice plump feel to her, so I know she's eaten properly in the shelters. Here at home, I am having trouble getting her to eat 2 cups a day, and she only occasionally accepts treats. I have been mixing her food with canned food yesterday and today to get her to eat more, and it's worked a little but she's still not finishing her bowl. 
So to recap:

She IS:
Showing interest in toys
Keeping up on 1/2 mile walks
Enjoying our company
Crated approx 6.5 hours a day
Exhibiting anxiousness in certain situations (car)
Experiencing separation anxiety when we leave (though she quiets down in about 10 min)
Experiencing anxiety when I move around the house and she can't see me, though my fiance is sitting with her. 
Exhibiting curiosity about the house

She is NOT
Eating more then 2 cups a day
Accepting treats regularly
Getting the puppy zoomies
Exhibiting "typical" puppy behavior in evenings after crating. She is excited to see us, but not wild. She can lie on the couch after a potty break after being crated. 

Thank you! 
Here she is the first night we had her- confused on what she's supposed to be doing. She's much more comfortable in the house now.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

What a cute dog  
4 days is not a long time. So maybe she needs some more time to adjust. However, i adopted a 5 month old lab-mix and she is the most calm puppy ever. She is 9 month now and nothing changed. Everybody thinks she is older. Sometimes they just are calm. But give her more time... Maybe she will change.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She's probably just stressed out. A lot has changed in her young life, she needs time to adjust. Be kind, be consistent, be encouraging, and she'll be fine.


----------



## OtterKin (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for your replies. She is becoming more expressive each day- although she remains very calm. I'm rather hoping the energy stays the same but the comfort level increases :wink:. 
I charged the clicker today by handfeeding her dinner (hand-feeding dry kibble mixed with canned is nasty), so I'll start clicker training tomorrow. She must think she's died and gone to heaven. She hasn't even heard the word no yet, she's just getting lots of praise and if she does something she shouldn't, we distract her and she gets more praise from stopping the activity!


----------

